# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Foto Profi Equipment (komplett)

## Tom

Weiß jetzt nicht ob es hier hergehört aber ich denke ihr werdet es mir verzeihen wenn es nicht so ist  :Wink:  ......

Verkaufe für einen Kollegen der aufgehört zu fotografieren eine komplette Profiausrüstung,wäre für einsteiger in den Job oder ambitionierte Hobbyfotografen sicher ein feines schnäppchen .....
Zum verkauf stehen :
Canon 1d Mark II 
Canon 70-200mm 2,8 L 
Canon 16-35mm 2,8 L
Canon Speedlight 580 EX 
Lowepro Fotorucksack (groß) .....
diverses Zubehör,Schutzfilter,ladegeräte ect. .....

die cam und die objektive sind CPS geprüft und in einem guten zustand....
Preis werde ich hier keinen reinschreiben (bitte kurze PM ) aber es handelt sich definitv um ein absolutes schmäppchen......,also hurtig Mädels und Boys,lang wird das zeug nicht rumstehen bei mir  :Wink:  .....

----------


## fipu

Sch.... ade.

Ich hab mir gerade eine 50d gekauft. Aber dein Angebot wäre eine gute Option gewesen.

----------


## Red

Ich frag mal meine Schwester und ihren Freund, die haben sich gerade selbstständig gemacht als Fotografen.

----------

